# Putting my new skills into practice.



## thenegativeone (Aug 3, 2015)

So, I learnt so much about temperature control, amongst other things, at this years meet (huge thanks to everyone who helped me, which was probably everyone at some point) I had to give it a go on the weber today.

Planked some salmon for me and the Mrs for dinner accompanied by a few ABT's just to try them out. I loved them, although they were a little spicy for her, very tasty though.












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015





Planked salmon with a honey and pomegranate balsamic glaze.












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015





ABT's

And then I made some stuffed bacon wrapped burgers to go on for our tea:












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015






These bad boys are huge! Stuffed with sautéed onions, pickled gherkins and cheese, wrapped in bacon and rubbed with my rub (not pictured) They've just gone on over some apple wood. I shall update later!


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2015)

They look great Paul. I will give some of those burgers a try too.

I am glad you were able to take away some useful experience from the meet. Just a few pointers is all you sometimes need to spur you onto the next steps. How easy did you find it to control the temperature on the Weber when you got home?


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 3, 2015)

Wade said:


> They look great Paul. I will give some of those burgers a try too.
> 
> I am glad you were able to take away some useful experience from the meet. Just a few pointers is all you sometimes need to spur you onto the next steps. How easy did you find it to control the temperature on the Weber when you got home?



Cheers, I'm hoping they turn out as good as they look. I'm finding it pretty easy to be honest, now that I know it takes time for the snake to get going, I'm not getting it too hot initially and it's much easier :)


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Paul

Great weekend with you and your dad, say Hi for me! what's his handle on the forum?

They look absolutely great (better than that Brummies offerings) going to give those burgers a go and the ABT's but I am struggling to find any Jalapeños up here, just finger chillies, think Morrison's may have them


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 3, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Great weekend with you and your dad, say Hi for me! what's his handle on the forum?
> 
> They look absolutely great (better than that Brummies offerings) going to give those burgers a go and the ABT's but I am struggling to find any Jalapeños up here, just finger chillies, think Morrison's may have them


Great meeting you and your Mrs too. He's on here as Steve Johnson, original I know!!
Cheers man, haha. I got the jalapeños from asda.


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 3, 2015)

Pulled the burgers off, they were cracking!! Like mini fatties!!












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 3, 2015)

Look bloody good them!


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 3, 2015)

They look superb (what no invite for tea [emoji]128543[/emoji]


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

They look superb they do.

Mackem, I can send you some jalapenos. We live in the modern age down here and get most things. Apart from stotty and fresh pease pud of course :drool


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Paul, the bugs bitten deep!

Good looking food again.  Can I ask what the Rud was you used on your Pork Loin, it tasted fantastic and the wife liked it better than mine!


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 3, 2015)

thenegativeone said:


> Pulled the burgers off, they were cracking!! Like mini fatties!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 3, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Paul, the bugs bitten deep!
> 
> Good looking food again.  Can I ask what the Rud was you used on your Pork Loin, it tasted fantastic and the wife liked it better than mine!



Cheers, haha yeah, any excuse to fire up the smoker now!!
The Pork loin was my dads 

 steve johnson
 so you'd have to ask him, I believe it was from a book called 'Slow Fire' though. 
Cheers, I think JML make them now too but why buy a new price of kit when a beer can does the job just as well though ;)


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 3, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Paul, the bugs bitten deep!
> 
> Good looking food again.  Can I ask what the Rub was you used on your Pork Loin, it tasted fantastic and the wife liked it better than mine!


hi i was just waiting for him to fess up the loin was mine ill post the rub recipe in the recipe section it was from the  slow fire book though


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Steve, what a weekend!

Trying to catch the boy out? He came clean and bowed to your superiority!


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 3, 2015)

thenegativeone said:


> Cheers, I think JML make them now too but why buy a new price of kit when a beer can does the job just as well though ;)


I was thinking about the teetotal people.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Paul.  Those look GREAT.  If you buy a press what tha heck do you do with all those empty tins!  Recycling is the "buzz word" now!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smoin!

Danny


----------

